# "Getting The Nod"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Reporting From Costa Rica
Seadrift Wade Fishing

Fishing Report

Capt. Michael Johns from the Galveston area chose us as "The Destination" for his Bachelor party. This is a great compliment; very honored to send off a fellow guide; and, our staff has been working hard to make it memorable. Capts. James Cunningham, Chris Cady, Jeff Larson, and Pat Lester pre scouting for a wade fishing artificial beat down.

Trophy class Trout and Redfish are falling for tops in bone along with soft plastics tailored to water color.

Big winds have been a constant theme and our water fishes very well in these conditions. Back lakes and bays offer protection from the wind and set off a feeding catalyst that's very predictable.

If you can squeeze in a trip over March, we'd love to have you. Visit us once and you're friends, visit us twice and you'll be family. See you then!

Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking for Snook, big low tide, mouth of Rio Bingo, 3/2/18 with my guide and good friend Robin Chavarria of Manzanillo.


----------

